# The false gospel of social justice (Scott D. Allen)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 2, 2021)

Social justice ideology is utterly incompatible with the Christian gospel. It offers a false righteousness for victim-group members and a false form of atonement for oppressors. As such, it is a false gospel—and one that ultimately has no room for forgiveness, reconciliation, or redemption, only ever-greater division, condescension, and retribution.

Scott D. Allen, _Why Social Justice Is Not Biblical Justice: An Urgent Appeal to Fellow Christians in a Time of Social Crisis _(p. 118). Credo House Publishers. Kindle Edition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

